# Grocery Shopping Problems....



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone else get really really nervous about going grocery shopping? I find that its much worse than going to dinner or to the mall 'cause theren't aren't ANY washrooms at the grocery store!







I get so nervous before I go grocery shopping that I spend most of the day before in the washroom at home. The hugs issues w/ my grocery stores here is that they are the supersize ones that are about 3 blocks wide and are totally seperate from EVERYTHING including restaurants and stores that would have washrooms...To me that's the scariest thing is to be forced to go somewhere w/o a washroom even remotely close....







*sigh*But you gotta eat dontcha????Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

i don't have that problem because i'm pretty sure all of the grocery stores in the u.s. have bathrooms. I couldn't imagine going anywhere that didn't. that would cause an instant attack for me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Gosh, the big shops in the UK have bathrooms also! Especially the massive chains like Tesco, Sainsbury's and Waitrose.Nightmare!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

YAY ME! I made it!







*sigh* another two weeks until I have to shop again...I know its really weird that there aren't any bathrooms....public ones anyways...maybe there are staff ones...hmmmm...Had to ask for a staff bathroom before at a drug store but it took FOREVER for them to let me use it....the manager had to unlock it...thought I was gonna die!Actually feeling pretty good today...Dicetel works!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm in New Brunswick, and I WORK in a grocery store, and they have 2 perfectly good bathrooms. Have you checked to make sure your store doesn't have them? because I think buildings of a certain size are required by law in Canada to have public washrooms.. that's why walmart and places like that have them


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Seriously! I've asked before and looked for them when I shop...but they just say that there are staff washrooms...and I've never seen any washrooms in any of the other ones...its craziness...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

mm weird.. you should look up the law on it.. you might be able to bring them to court over it , sue them.. (although how we can ever stay in court is a good question lol.. "woman with IBS sues grocery store due to lack of bathrooms, leaves courtroom early due to illness"). I'm pretty sure there's a law, a National/Federal law, building code or something about how big building must have x number of bathrooms..I know in ours, they're kinda hidden, behind the floral department, and behind the salad stuff section.. look in all ALL the nooks and crannies! lol. or speak to a manager.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Going to do some hardcore bathroom hunting next time I go then...they have to be there somwhere!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

